# Jak się pozbyc tych programów?

## canis_lupus

Poniższe programy instaluja sie razem z innymi paczkami a sa mi zupełnie zbędne:

BeanShell Prompt (java?)

EmbedJS (Kdeprintfax)

Assistant

Linguist (od QT)

Qt Designer (tez od QT)

Da się jakis flag uzyć zeby sie tego pozbyc?

----------

## mentorsct

Witam te od qt to chyba powinno załatwić wpisanie -qt3 i -qt4 w use. Ale tych pozostałych to szczerze powiem ze nie wiem jak. A zwykłem emerge -C nie pomoże?

----------

## Qlawy

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Witam te od qt to chyba powinno załatwić wpisanie -qt3 i -qt4 w use. Ale tych pozostałych to szczerze powiem ze nie wiem jak. A zwykłem emerge -C nie pomoże?

 

designer i lingiust są częsciami paczki QT, też mnie wkurzają, ale nie da się ich chyba pozbyć - niesetety (może licencja?) a emerge -C nie wchodzi w rachubę, dlaczego? bo te programy są częścią paczki QT, nie sa oddzielnymi appsami

----------

## canis_lupus

Ale ja się QT pozbywac nie chcę... Chcę się pozbyc powyższych aplikacji. Sa mi zbędne, nie jestem programistą, nigdy ich nie użyję, zaśmiecają mi dysk i menu.

----------

## Qlawy

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ale ja się QT pozbywac nie chcę... Chcę się pozbyc powyższych aplikacji. Sa mi zbędne, nie jestem programistą, nigdy ich nie użyję, zaśmiecają mi dysk i menu.

 

niezmiernie mi przykro, ale nie znam sposobu na ich usunięcie chyba, że z palca... ale same binarki nie zajmują dużo, a argument z menu jest nietrafiony...

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> Sa mi zbędne, nie jestem programistą, nigdy ich nie użyję, zaśmiecają mi dysk i menu.

 wydaje mi sie ze wybrales zla dystrybucje  :Wink:  tutaj niemal kazdy pakiet instaluje pliki niezbedne do programowania z jego wykorzystaniem.

byc moze nowe rozbite qt4 bedzie rodzielac te narzedzia.

----------

## canis_lupus

a co z resztą?

----------

## SlashBeast

Np. w pld masz paczki -devel, -headers, -libs itp. Mnie jakoś specjalnie nie boli że to wszystko się instaluje.

----------

## Mr Adam

```
emerge gentools

equery d nazwa_pakietu
```

----------

## mentorsct

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge gentools
> 
> ...

 

Chyba Ci chodziło o:

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

a potem 

```
equery d nazwa_pakietu
```

----------

## canis_lupus

equery d sprawdza zalezności. Co to ma do zbędnego softu?

----------

## SlashBeast

Co myślicie o kastrowaniu QT przy użyciu install_mask?

```
INSTALL_MASK="*assistant* *designer* *linguist* *Assistant* *Designer* *Linguist* *demo* *pixeltool"
```

zaraz sam to sprawdze przez quickpkg "=x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1" i emerge --usepkgonly z tym INSTALL_MASK.

Added:

Wydaje się działać

x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1: 2179 files, 111 non-files, 37 MB

Wcześniej było 50M.

A revdep nie znajduje problemów więc wszystko powinno działać.

----------

